# Huntin for a Texas legal EDC FB



## SubVet10 (Apr 2, 2017)

Long story short, I'm having a hard time finding a good combo of knife and sheath for an everyday defensive fixed blade. Something light, agile, 4" in injected polymer

@Wildthings @Foot Patrol @El Guapo


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 2, 2017)

@SubVet10 sent you a PM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

